
The World's Largest Tuned Mass Damper in Taipei 101 [video] - tomkwok
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqELmBNyWfU
======
robgibbons
Dumb question: What exactly is this for?

Edit: "Taipei 101 skyscraper is protected by a large pendulum or big tuned
mass damper weighing nearly 800 tons, that moves to compensate for the
movement of the building so as not to collapse."

------
Todd
This appears to be due to winds from typhoon Soudelor.

------
sebastianavina
just imagine watching that shit moving the first time, hoping the engineers
didnt made a miscalculation

